# Aptaujas >  Vai ir nepieciešama jauna kategorija?

## Vinchi

Ir doma izveidot jaunu kategoriju tipa "Beztēma" kurā varētu diskutēt arī par lietām kuras tā īsti neattiecās uz tēmu un elektroniku. Jo daži topiki ir kā pārdomas "Ir doma uztaisīt" utt

----------


## Neatkarīgais

protams ka ir vajadzīga  :: 
pilnīgi normali ir padiskutet par kautko citu netikai elektroniku  ::

----------


## Raimonds1

Piemēram par to, kā katrs ir nonācis pie kādas idejas- it kā ne par tēmu, bet ja tā padomā, tad par tēmu. Nesen sāku interesēties par tiem IGBT un invertora metināmiem un jau esmu sashēmjis kādas 3 regulēšanas shēmas strāvas regulācijai. Ideja tāda, ka kēdē ieslēdz pretestību, paralēli tai to IGBT un tam dod taisstūra impulsus un regulē cik uziet.

----------


## GuntisK

Kas tieši būtu tāds kas neattiecas uz forumu?

----------


## Vinchi

Ne jau neattiecas uz forumu, bet gan drīzāk uz elektroniku un jau esošajām kategorijām.

----------


## GuntisK

protams ka vajag.  ::

----------


## Vinchi

Man prieks ka beidzot sāk izveidoties tāds pastāvīgo biedru pulks. Un diskusijas arī kļust aivien aktīvākas. Ņemšu vērā jūsu ieteikumus.

----------


## GuntisK

::

----------


## kamis

> protams ka vajag.


 nu nezinu vai vajag 
tam kalpo forums BEZ TEMAS

 ::  labāk būtu ieviest nevis jaumu forumu bet gan catu tas būtu noderīgāks  ::

----------


## GEmachine

Sen jau šāda sadaļa ir uztaisīta. :P

Topiks slēdzams  ::

----------

